# Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine?



## MK2NRG (Jul 4, 2000)

16v has the 50mm manifold
G60 has the audi 5000 manifold
So what does a Naturally aspirated 8v have??? if there is any??? 
Daren


----------



## The Nothing (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (MK2NRG)*

for a mk2 I have no idea other than a dremel tool...
mk1s can use the audi5k or mk2 TB and fox manifold. all you have to do is relocate the cold start valve...


----------



## Dieder (May 30, 2000)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (PDX Cabby)*

VERY good question Daren I am interested as well,,, My dad DID just buy a new dremel but thats no fun!


----------



## TurboRocco (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (PDX Cabby)*

I understand the mkII throttle body, but what is better about the Fox mani? Not a flame I am just wondering. 
Also, will the stock 90hp mani allow a 2.0l block, ported head, free flowing exh and big cam motor to breath to it's full potential? 
I am using my Dremel to smooth out the lumps of metal in the manifold that I have. In some places I can see where air would be restricted. A word of warning. If you do this, becareful because the metal can thin in those areas.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (TurboRocco)*

OK lt me say this again. The Audi 5k is a 5 cyl. engine. I know you ment to say The audi 4k. which is the 4 cyl. engine


----------



## debaser (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (THE DRAGON)*

Actually the 5k manifold is the one you want to use, you have to cut off the fifth runner and reposition the cold start. I am hacking one up right now. Just a note, the 5k turbo is alot easier to work with than the 5k.


----------



## A1Rocco (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (THE DRAGON)*

The Dragon,
you can see some pics of a modified Audi 5K Turbo intake on my site at http://www.autocross.net in the "On the Bench" page. It has bigger runners then the regular 5K non-turbo intake.
James.


----------



## Dieder (May 30, 2000)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (A1Rocco)*

can we get back to the whole *MK2* part of the subject?


----------



## The Nothing (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (TurboRocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I understand the mkII throttle body, but what is better about the Fox mani? [HR][/HR]​I thought the same thing at first. Appearantly the fox mani does not require the porting that A1 manifolds need to match the TB and has slightly longer intake runners which is important to the low end torque when you keep upping the high end...
A2s as i mentioned above, can pretty much only better by a port and polish...


----------



## rockit (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (MK2NRG)*

ive seen dual throttle body intakes for the 8vs. 
i want one baaaaad.


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (rockit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ive seen dual throttle body intakes for the 8vs. 
i want one baaaaad.[HR][/HR]​But you need lots of money and lots of time to do that


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (130_R)*

Childress Engineering makes single plane manifolds with the throttle body for $350


----------



## Caleb (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (MK2NRG)*

What about extrude hone and match port, then throw a large throttle body on? Lets see starting from the filter here is my ideal intake. Eurosport cool-flo (already have), larger MAF (no idea how to accomplish) custom 3" air tube, large TB match ported to intake manifold, extrude honed intake manifold, match ported intake manifold to cylinder head intake ports. That should get you plenty of air in. Then you have to get the air out. I have plans for that too


----------



## debaser (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (Caleb)*

Youdon't need a larger MAF sensor plate, it will already flow more air than a 3" tube or any of the commonly used throttle bodys.


----------



## rockit (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (130_R)*

quote:[HR][/HR]But you need lots of money and lots of time to do that







[HR][/HR]​or be a wizard in the powers of persuasion.


----------



## MK2NRG (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (eurotrashrabbit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Childress Engineering makes single plane manifolds with the throttle body for $350







[HR][/HR]​only $350 for 10hp (if even) thats sounds like a deal EuroTrash















Daren


----------



## Dieder (May 30, 2000)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (MK2NRG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Childress Engineering makes single plane manifolds with the throttle body for $350








only $350 for 10hp (if even) thats sounds like a deal EuroTrash















Daren[HR][/HR]​Read: VR6 TB welded on an 8V intake manifold.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (rockit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ive seen dual throttle body intakes for the 8vs. 
i want one baaaaad.[HR][/HR]​16v? Calling 16v?
He had a dual TB setup on his GTI...said it ran like a mutha 4-7k but ended up holing a piston because it ran too lean. I'm uncertain that a stock CIS-E system would be able to push enough fuel to match the airflow provided by dual TB's. I would never attempt such a thing without having a very accurate air/fuel ratio meter installed. Perhaps you could use Euro injection and get a richer mixture.
I think the question is, on an 8v A2 is the TB really the biggest restriction area in the intake?


[Modified by SeattleGLI, 6:57 PM 1-21-2002]


----------



## debaser (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (SeattleGLI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think the question is, on an 8v A2 is the TB really the biggest restriction area in the intake?

[Modified by SeattleGLI, 6:57 PM 1-21-2002][HR][/HR]​Yes, it is (after the stock intake pipe, but who uses that?).


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (MK2NRG)*

This tread is chalk full of BS. Twin throttle bodies, please. Do you realy think that will make any difference? Ever hear of more's law? Put eight hundred thottle bodies on it, the head won't flow it, period. There is more to intake manifolfd design than "make the biggest hole possible". http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Dieder (May 30, 2000)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (debaser)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Yes, it is (after the stock intake pipe, but who uses that?).[HR][/HR]​







ahhh? show of hands... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif stock intake pipe is not reducing any air flow. The TB is smaller than the intake pipe. 
I know everybody is looking for cheap ways to get power (read:more air) but unless your forceing the air in I think you need to look elsewhere. First make sure it can get the air in, with a reasonable sized TB and then get it out with a free flowing exhaust. THEN look to the head. Whats the point of running a huge dryer vent to your TB if you still have a 38mm head and a toilet bowl exhaust manifold?


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (gearhead455)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This tread is chalk full of BS. Twin throttle bodies, please. Do you realy think that will make any difference?[HR][/HR]​The car that was equipped with these was a 16v, not an 8v. Ask 16v if it 'made any difference' on his car.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (Dieder)*

Its not welded on it is bolt on the flange is completly different and BTW they are not only VR6 but 5.0 ford and passat / Audi V6 you choose the TB you want to use and the throttle response is awesome I will get the dyno #s for this mod


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (SeattleGLI)*

8V,16V,20V,24V who cares, Do you realy think VW would lock away gobbs of HP with the throttle? Two T-bodies, thats like 600 CFM. Does the 2.0L 16V flow as much air as a 5.7L 350ci Chevy? NO. So full throttle is now at half the pedal travel, so what.


----------



## jettom88 (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (eurotrashrabbit)*

what the web site for childress engineering? i wanna see that intake


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (jettom88)*

I can get you pics send me an e-mail


----------



## debaser (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (Dieder)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







ahhh? show of hands... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif stock intake pipe is not reducing any air flow. The TB is smaller than the intake pipe. 
I know everybody is looking for cheap ways to get power (read:more air) but unless your forceing the air in I think you need to look elsewhere. First make sure it can get the air in, with a reasonable sized TB and then get it out with a free flowing exhaust. THEN look to the head. Whats the point of running a huge dryer vent to your TB if you still have a 38mm head and a toilet bowl exhaust manifold?[HR][/HR]​I was assuming hat he wasn't using the stock TB. If he is looking for a power boost on the intake side that is the first thing he should switch...


----------



## raylomas26 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (MK2NRG)*

They are a little pricey but for about $400 you can get a stock manifold ExtrudeHoned. The process is far superior to hand polishing with a dremel tool and is *supposed* to increase airflow a great deal without increasing the diameter of the runners. http://www.extrudehone.com


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (raylomas26)*

Well I agree but you also get a new single plane throttle body and let me tell you the throttle response rivals that of a supercharged or balanced motor


----------



## Mk1Cabrio-to-1.8T (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (eurotrashrabbit)*

hi all,
i've been reading these posts for months now and i there's one thing i've learned its that gearhead455 is ALWAYS right. you people are not looking at the dynamics of the problem. why not just tear off your hood and hook a 20" diameter pipe to each valve? damn...now my car won't start!


----------



## jettom88 (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (gearhead455)*

ok gearhead what would you recomend , i read a lot of your reply on other treads , and you always seem to have the mosy informative and correct answer, so i wanna know, i have a 88 jetta digifant II, what can i do to it to get the best out of it , i'm also considering a g-60 charger added to my engine(i dont think i wanna do an enigne swap) im me or post her or e-mail me .
thanx in advance


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (Mk1Cabrio-to-1.8T)*

I agree and disagree the throttle response with a single plane throttle body is insane compared to a progressive such as a stock throttle body I am not talking about unlocking20-30 hp but making your motor get there faster is just as important


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (jettom88)*

The intake to head match porting from VW could be better. I have seen 2mm overhang on each port. Grind that off. There is a modification for the dignifant air meter flaper that seems to work from what I have heard, even from some non VW dignifant car owners. 
The A2 intake manifold design is a very good one, the runners are not bigger than a A1 (they don't have to be) but they are about 30% longer and go strait in. The A2 manifold runners start from the rear of the plennum and make a long sloping curve and go strait into the head, allowing air to gain velocity with a long strait path. A1 intake runners come from the bottom of the plennum. The runners are short and make an abrupt 65 degree turn just before the head port http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif. A2 manifolds flow great, and the design was never improved. The T-Body is as big as it needs to be stock. It was only until the X flow that the manifold was ditched. Your dignifant motor alredy has over 100 HP out of under 100 cubic inch. New 2002 WS6 firehawks can't achieve that ratio. VW was doing it in 86. Improving on VW's A2 intake is hard because its darn near perfect. For bolt on stuff I would start looking for a cam, K&N, down pipe/headder and a chip (N/A only) . Next step would be head porting.


[Modified by gearhead455, 5:58 PM 1-24-2002]


----------



## 81caddyLX (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (gearhead455)*

does the fox manifold have EGR? also does the intake point tward the drivers side like it does on an A1? thanks


----------



## davela72 (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (81caddyLX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]does the fox manifold have EGR? also does the intake point tward the drivers side like it does on an A1? thanks[HR][/HR]​The Fox intake has the same 2 parts as any A1 car: cold start valve and aux idle valve, or whatever that damn thing is called. Anyway, these 2 are just in different locations but work non the less w/ a little crafting......


----------



## The Nothing (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (davela72)*

a pic of a Fox intake on a Cabby can be found here
http://www.geocities.com/solomon_scott/Pimages/image005.jpg


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (The Nothing)*

for any cis 8 valve a1 car-get fox intake manifold and throttle body from a digifant fox. its a direct bolt on to your a1 and much simpler than getting an a2 throttle body and flipping it over to match.the secondary on the fox throttle body is equivilent to that of any a2,result is very noticable increase in throttle response.


----------



## criticalmax (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (Peter Tong)*

so is there a upgrade for a 85 jetta 8 valve


----------



## MK2NRG (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (criticalmax)*

omg! This is almost 3 years old...















Daren


----------



## slowvr6jetta (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (Peter Tong)*

Hi Peter!
I remember seeing posts you made way back on message digests, on Jan's VW racing page.
Your car has come a very long way








Do you have any #'s or reccomendations on a fox manifold or any other manifold for a JH 1.8 motor?
I just put an A2 throttle body on, and ported the stock 83 JH manifold out, and it feels good, but by the flow #'s you posted, I'm starting to think no matter what it will suck and be very restrictive even with a stock port head.
Is the 5000 Turbo manifold with a runner chopped the best way to go about flowing air with a stock like manifold to an A1, or is a custom short runner sheet metal intake the best idea?


----------



## kervin (Feb 24, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (rockit)*

Here ya go


----------



## DST VR6 (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (kervin)*

so would a port matched digifant2 manifold be worth modding to accept a vr or mustang t/b to increase air flow.
my setup is as follows: 2.0 block, 1.8 head, saved, ported,polished,port matched,neuspeed 276 cam, cam gear,mk3 exhaust manifold and downpipe and cat.
runing stock digi2, looking for ams chip. ign. timing is at 8*bdtc, cam is at 0. id love to be able to flow more air into that head, along with more fuel.
any help would be appreciated.


----------



## thegimpster (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (DST VR6)*

what year fox mani wil fit a cis 8v 87-90, or above?


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (thegimpster)*

Holy 5 year old thread Batman







I think 87-92 Fox


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (davela72)*

ny_fam did a study, and found that a ported a1 intake flowed better than any 8v intake, except the audi 5k modified 5 cylinder intake. My intake was ported, but my head was not. I noticed very nice top end gains. No real loss of bottom end. Considering HHK's custom short runner intakes gained up to 10 horse on NA engines, with minimal low end loss, I am not worried on my no heavily ported mk1 intake. I have since ported my intake manifold to match the audi 5k gasket. My runners are shorter, but will still flow better than stock.
Also, I have been told that most engines do not need a lrger TB that what is on the a2. So dual really won't do much.
Worry about the runners, and the restrictive air meter plate on CIS and digifant.
I am going MS on my latest engine.
I am in process of building crude manometer, so I can test flow of my intake, head and other parts as I mess with them.








this wber TB is not gonig to be used on future set up. But it flowed great.








Stock ports...
















This is not a port matching. This is all the way through the whole intake. I also reshaped the runners, so they are much straighter. No harsh turns for air to take. I also smoothed the casting inside the log while it was cut open.
I got intakes for free. 
3 dollar audi gasket
15 dollards in carbide burs (can use on other stuff, too)
and 20 dollars to weld intake back together (got an aluminum welder locally)
so really, even if I only gain 1 horse, still better than nothing.








Just the first stage of porting worked well.
Am eager to get this on road


----------



## LaneGTI8V (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (fast84gti)*

yeh, like he sed, talk to ny_fam he ports some bad a** manifolds and he has data to support this


----------



## superl8 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (davela72)*

I have a fox manifold and it''s pretty much an a1 manifold (which isn't as good as the a2) with a relocated coldstart and it's sized for the larger TB. Not to mention it opens to the drivers side. Pointless and useless upgrade to a Mk2. I drive a scirocco and I'm considering swapping stuff over to the other side in order to run the Mk2 8v manifold + a port match. it's as good as you get.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (LaneGTI8V)*

The air flow charts comparing the A1 intakes and A2, show that the A1 stock flows better than stock A2. The Tests also show that a 10% improved A1 intake on a slightly modified 1.8 is good for 7 HP (6 WHP).
With intakes I've done for race cars the A1 intake can be improved to flow more than 20% over A1 stock. The A2 intakes for racing applications can flow just over 15% over A2 stock. 
Granted I'd choose a A2 intake over the A1 if I was Only concerned with low end torque.
Cheers
Ny_fam


----------



## superl8 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (ny_fam)*

I did a bunch of searching a while ago and read through most of your posts NY_fam. I Must have misremembered the data. Sorry. I'm curious though - why do the 8v's seem to run out of breath just before 6g's? Have you determined the intake manifold to be the final restriction? I've experimented with cams, cam timing and fueling and haven't found how to extend the power - which motivated my interest in manifold porting. My engine is currently a 2L aba with a mild ported hydro big valve head - 270intake/280exhaust set at 2 deg retarded. CIS basic. Now wanting a rebuild. Seems to have beat out the con rod bearings. Oh well. 
If anyone wants the fox manifold i've got PM me. I'm in Calgary AB


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (superl8)*

Hmmm, my Digi2 pulls hard all the way to 7K but that is with an Autotech 270 cam, and a Mustang TB with megasquirt. If I thought it wouldn't float I'd run it higher. Working on building a better manifold next.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (superl8)*

Take a look at the dyno chart from the A1 ported intake manifold.
The ported intake extended the top HP some 500 rpms.
My HP curve was about the same - peak hp at 5800 -6100 then drops slowly after that. And when i ran this setup I have a race cam, .44 lift and 290 degrees, ported head and ported intake with big TB.
Though I was using a dual outlet manifold and I think the car that tested the ported intake manifold was also a dual outlet manifold.
I wonder if headers would eliminate this ?
Or wonder it its a plenum size issue ?


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (ny_fam)*

How big of a TB were you using? At that point I would say a header would be beneficial as you have opened up breathing all the way to that point. If the A1 manifold does flow better are there any available that intake on the passenger side?


----------



## LaneGTI8V (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (Wraith04)*

Actually for a 1.8L the CID is 109, but yeh 1hp/cube is very good.


----------



## LaneGTI8V (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (Wraith04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wraith04* »_Hmmm, my Digi2 pulls hard all the way to 7K but that is with an Autotech 270 cam, and a Mustang TB with megasquirt. If I thought it wouldn't float I'd run it higher. Working on building a better manifold next.


Your Digi2 is running megasquirt so which is it.....


----------



## miked125 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (The Nothing)*

wuld using the mk2 TB and the fox manifold on the mk1 really make any difference on HP?


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Is there an upgrade for the intake manifold for a N/A MK2 8v engine? (miked125)*

Lots of guys use that setup. Your get quicker throttle response. How ever later throttle body doesn't help make more power unless its a boosted engine. The restrictions are the intake and head first.


----------



## laundryhamperman (May 15, 2010)

Were there any differences using the G60 intake over a regular A2 intake or Fox? Is it beneficial to use the G60 intake on an A1 car? I know you lose the cold start valve and IAC but for a purpose built car somewhat on the cheap (not spending the $$$ to have parts cut open and ported or $300 mani's) is this an upgrade? I have this mani installed on my '83 GTI but havn't changed the cam yet..


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

gearhead455 said:


> The intake to head match porting from VW could be better. I have seen 2mm overhang on each port. Grind that off. There is a modification for the dignifant air meter flaper that seems to work from what I have heard, even from some non VW dignifant car owners.
> The A2 intake manifold design is a very good one, the runners are not bigger than a A1 (they don't have to be) but they are about 30% longer and go strait in. The A2 manifold runners start from the rear of the plennum and make a long sloping curve and go strait into the head, allowing air to gain velocity with a long strait path. A1 intake runners come from the bottom of the plennum. The runners are short and make an abrupt 65 degree turn just before the head port http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif. A2 manifolds flow great, and the design was never improved. The T-Body is as big as it needs to be stock. It was only until the X flow that the manifold was ditched. Your dignifant motor alredy has over 100 HP out of under 100 cubic inch. New 2002 WS6 firehawks can't achieve that ratio. VW was doing it in 86. Improving on VW's A2 intake is hard because its darn near perfect. For bolt on stuff I would start looking for a cam, K&N, down pipe/headder and a chip (N/A only) . Next step would be head porting.
> 
> 
> [Modified by gearhead455, 5:58 PM 1-24-2002]


[mark II with digi]
Would add to this that using a dremel with the brown and then the purple abrasive sort of sponge-ie wheel disc things and athe stylus will give you a very smooth but not shiny finish on the head side of the runners.

If you want torque down low, go with the ABA 7 mm vavle stuff, and better than stock springs.

If you want to move the torque band up into the rpm range farther get the 1x oversized valve kit from TT.

Also, IF you can find one, the NLA bosal/brospeed 8-valve header is great, little scarifice for a lot of gain and be sure to put a high flow cat on it ( watch the intake diameter) and at least a 55 mm (think 16 valve) ehaust. If you go with the 1x over valves , go with the 60 mm exhaust system.


----------

